# Orange Box crash during installation disk change



## big_dav_2001 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi all....pretty long post so bear with me.......

i recently bought a retail (PC) copy of the orange box ( 2 DVD disks) and went to install it... 

(unlike many other problems ive read about with this program Steam did NOT just start downloading the games at random, it DOES have the autorun.exe program, and it IS in english...from what ive seen there are many problems with the installation of these games)

it installed steam just fine, entered CD key, created username, etc, and started to install the other games on the disk... 

it finished installing disk one (50% of total install) and came up with a prompt to insert disk 2 and click OK.... 

i inserted disk 2 but as soon as i clicked ok, the install program frose and hung..... 

of course i crtl, alt del'd it and it was not responding (obviously) so i tried to end task but the program would not close.... 

no error messages or anything came up, pc was still working fine (able to open other programs, etc) except for the frozen install program which refused to close...i had to reboot to get rid of it...

i have tried reinstalling from the piont at which it stopped but no luck...also tried to uninstall all programs associated with it and try again...again, no luck...also took the game back to the store and swapped it with another copy, thinking it was something wrong with the disk(s)... nope same problem

i was told to enable and increase the virtual memory (page file) and to turn off my anti-virus and firewall...ditto, no luck

ive been told that it is a common problem with the orange box, but i was not told how i can fix it and complete the installation without my pc freezing when i change disks.....any help at all will be very much appreciated...... 

if it helps my system specs are as follows: 

OS: Win XP 
CPU: Pentuim 3.2GHz 
RAM: 1 Gig 
Connection Speed: 258Kb/s ADSL broadband (not the best i know...) 
Video: nVidia GeFORCE 6200 

I hope anyone can help me to get around this problem... Thanks in advance for any help you can give 

Dav


----------



## Dj-Trokis (Jan 29, 2008)

Sup man...

EXACT same thing happened to me. Well...the exact same thing is CURRENTLY happening to me. I thought it might just be a process updating error of some sort and hoped that the installation was still progressing, but it's been about forty minutes and the window for the Orange Box install still fails to respond. Did someone contact you about how to fix this problem? I need a solution. I'm really eager to play portal, but I can't if stuff like this keeps happening.

Thanks,
Trokis


----------



## SpitfireN34 (Jun 12, 2008)

:normal:Yeh, have you had problems installing other multi disc pc games? Have you fixed the problem recently? Because every multi disc game will install from the first cd, but when prompted to insert the second cd i do, but then it hangs and i cant get the screen off in task manager. Also there is no errors that occur and the rest of the os works. Wierd

Specs:
3Ghz pentium 4 h/t
500 gb seagate sata 7200 rpm drive
1gb ram
RADEON X300SE graphic card


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Well you can always download the game off of steam. Now that your steam account has the Orange box's CD Key your able to download the contents.


----------



## Soujeiro (Jun 24, 2008)

I got the same problem and what is the solution? Please help.
HOw do I enable virtual memory?


----------



## Soujeiro (Jun 24, 2008)

Again it crashed at disc 2, but when I clicked cancel installation, my games TF2 said download paused (it wasn't downloading earlier, it just said status was installing) and it started directly from 47%. Is that supposed to happen? How can I make my disc 2 work since I have a download limit and to download the game will be expensive.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

It started at 47% because the installation only copied 47% over. You may want to try and uninstall everything thats part of the OrangeBox including steam and start the installation in "SafeMode".


----------



## Soujeiro (Jun 24, 2008)

How do I start it in SafeMode? And by the installation crashing at disc 2, do you mean it stops installing while the timer keeps going backwards, since that is happening to me.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I should of been a bit more clear. Try starting your PC in Safemode. When your PC boots you get a whole screen of Text on a black background just before that screen disappears hold F8 and some boot options will appear for XP. Choose Safemode. And then try and install again.


----------

